# Carolina members, transport help?



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am crossposting this transport for a dear friend and member of the Lab board. Sabrina runs a rescue out of Good Hope GA and needs help with this transport thru the Carolinas. If you can help please contact her at the email below. Thanks Kathi

This Transport is for Saturday May 8th



I need to get Miss Roxy, a sweet Boxer/Pittie mix from Newport, NC. to Spartanburg, SC Saturday May 8th, 2010 to meet her Rescue group.



Please Crosspost, and if you can - drive a leg!



Contact Sabrina Sweeney at *[email protected]* if you can help!

Thank you!



More info on our Passenger is at bottom of this email - route & legs are below, please contact me ASAP and privately if you can help out! Please include your car/color, plates/state, phone/cellphone, rescue or veterinarian reference if I haven't worked with you before. This transport will be monitored and permission is granted to crosspost.

Thank you!



Sabrina Sweeney

Transport Coordinator [email protected]



Passenger Info:





Name: Roxy

Breed: Boxer/Pittie mix
Sex: F 
Age/Weight/Size: About 55#
Spayed/Neutered: Y
Shots UTD: Y
Rabies Vaccine & Tag: (MUST BE ORIGINALS NO COPIES!!): Y
HEALTH CERT: (MUST HAVE FOR TRANSPORT NO EXCEPTIONS!!): Y
Dewormed: Y
Bordetella: Y
DHLPP:Y
Coming out of Shelter/Boarding or Foster Care: Shelter 
Has the Animal been quarantined for 14 days or more: Y
Advantage, Frontline OR Program: Capstar plus frontline
Crate/ Size Of Crate: large 

Microchipped: N
OK With Dogs: She has shown no aggressions with the dogs we have matched her with, but still be cautious as she has been kenneled for along time and has energy to burn! 

OK With Cats: seems to be

OK With Kids: ?
House Trained: ?
Crate Trained: Y
Temperament Tested: Y 

Special Needs: N
Does the Animal Ride Well in a Car: Y


Reason For Transport: Going to Rescue (Bullywag, INC) 

Traveling with: leash/collar/id, health certificate, vet paperwork





Sending Shelter:



Dominique McPhail

Havelock, NC 28532

C: 252-732-6144

H: 252-444-8587



Carteret County Humane Society, Inc

853 Hibbs Rd

Newport, N.C. 28570

252-247-7744







Receiving Rescue: 

Jonnie Craig

BullyWag, Inc

7840 Ansbury Park Way

Douglasville, GA 30135



15 minutes have been added between each leg for handing off, pottie breaks ,and to stretch legs.



Saturday May 8th 



Leg 1: Newport, NC. to Kinston, NC- 60 miles, 1 hour 10 minutes

Start: 9:00am- arrive 10:10 am *Filled* Thanks Kat!



Leg 2:Kinston, NC to Smithfield, NC – 50 miles, 1 hour

Start: 10:25am - arrive 11:25am *Needed*



Leg 3: Smithfield, NC to Chapel Hill, NC – 60 miles, 1 hour 10 mintues

Start: 11:40am - arrive 12:50pm *Needed*



Leg 4: Chapel Hill, NC to Greensboro, NC - 51 miles, 1 hour

Start: 1:05pm - arrive 2:05pm *Needed*



Leg 5: Greensboro, NC to Salisbury, NC – 52 miles, 1 hour

Start: 2:20pm - arrive 3:20pm *Needed*



Leg 6: Salisbury, NC to Charlotte, NC - 52 miles, 1 hour

Start: 3:35pm – arrive 4:35pm *Needed*



Leg 7: Charlotte, NC to Spartanburg, SC 74 miles, 1 hour 25 minutes

Start: 4:50pm arrive 6:15pm *Needed*



Approved Rescue will pick up Roxie in Spartanburg.



Please contact

Sabrina Sweeney [email protected]

Transport Coordinator



Thank you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd love to help, I'll email her now!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

You are amazing and thank you for emailing her!

BE sure to copy this transport and email ALL YOU KNOW!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

happy to say....thanks to all, this transport is complete with one extra pasenger!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

So this transport is filled?

Who is the extra passenger?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

A 90 lb Belgian Shepherd who will travel to a rescue in Charlotte....he looks beautiful!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic! I was pouting that is was going the wrong way for me. If you ever need a greenville/spartanburg to Charlotte done let me know (for real).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

GoldenMum Thanks for volunteering to drive!!

Coppers Mom: Pretty soon there will be a transport going your way!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

The transport went great, two really sweet dogs, glad their getting rescue. Bubba, the 90 Shepherd kept poking his head up for scratches....too cute! And Miss Roxie was quite the lady.....she doesn't let Bubba out of her site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

You did one of the most important things today-you saved their lives by driving in a transport!

Happy Mothers day to you!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks ever so much for the help, Sabrina and the doggies thank you as well.


----------

